# sinus trouble? make a cheap netti-pot



## angelenesdreams (Dec 20, 2009)

many ppl battle chronic sinus problems, and the netti pot, which rinses out the nasal sinus cavities, can be a god-send. it rinses away the nasty mucus and infection, plus disinfects. but fuck the price on those things, and fuck carrying a glass pot around when it can break easily.

go to any store that has a baby dept and pickup a bulb syringe, preferably a long-nosed one as pictured in the link. all you need next is maybe two packs of salt from a fast food joint and a cupful of warm water. don't make the water too warm, because you can scald yourself...the sinus cavity is VERY sensitive. if it's too warm for your wrist, wait for it to cool down. dissolve the salt...start with one packet and taste the water to decide if you might need another. when you are ready to fill the syringe, first squeeze as much air out of it as you can and fill it. lean _forward_ over a sink or whatever, insert it up your nose and squeeeeze it all out. if you've never tried this before, it can feel extremely weird, but hang in there. most of the water will immediately expel as you squeeze, but not all of it. resist the urge to blow the rest out until you've finished both nostrils, then blow your nose. i never rinse with clean water because i want some of the salt water to remain to kill infection, but if you find it irritates, rinse with fresh water.

all done.


----------



## Jankem (Feb 23, 2010)

Netti pots are great. I haven't tried making one but CVS has cheap plastic ones. They're a pain in the ass to use but definatley help alot. Thanks for the post!


----------

